# Up grade time Compak T3?



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

after using my trusty Rancillo Rocky for the past 9 years with my Classic and now my Neuva Era Cudra it is time for an upgrade to a new doser grinder

My local roaster Brian Wogan of Bristol are big fans of the Compak T3 which appear to have a lot of good reviews on the net but I have seen a couple of grumblings on here about them whats the issues?

Any other doserless grinders you guys recommend up to £500 ( I told the fun police aka the wife £300 max hey ho)

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mignon comes in around £250-280 but you've got more cash to play with so maybe:

Eureka Zenith is slightly over budget at 539

Quamar M80e defo in price second hand, not sure about new


----------

